# £100 Drun Mixer.



## justinhcase (Jan 24, 2017)

We had been talking about silver chloride and our conversions.
Thought you might like to see what I use for mixing.
It is a little £80 mixer cut down to take 60L drums which are about £20 new with tops.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 24, 2017)

Very cool. I like that. A lot.

A few questions (of course), if you don't mind.

What was that originally planned to be by the manufacturer? A cement mixer?

What type of plastic is the drum/barrel made of HDPE?

Does it have fins on the inside to increase turbulence and agitate the mix as it goes round and round?

That looks to be perfect as to what I'm wanting to buy... But, I doubt I can find one identical to it, as the stores over there compared to here are quite different. 
-thanks for sharing that though, very appreciated!


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 24, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222202858308?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
I did not install the fins just set up a temporary rig with stakes in the ground to use as a cutting guide because I like a nice straight line and a grinder go's every where if you do not have a guide rail.Tried just using the mixer motor and drum like a small lathe but it was too slow so just went back to the grinder.. 
Bought the mixer and measured the inside as they do not publish such dimensions,Was lucky enough to find a 60L drum that was just right.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331827048988?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=540913641467&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
I tried my standard motor speed controller but it will not turn on until it has access to full power.
The little bits of angel iron I put in tumble and seem to give enough agitation.


----------

